# What's your side hustle?



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I did youth and High School officiating. Soccer and Basketball. All the money I made from that went to my hunting fishing and habitat needs.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

To add to the budgeting.line of thinking maybe spend some time reading and learning about new types of investing. It can improve anyones situation.

I cringe when i hear young people with goals about paying off their mortgage at early ages. Mortgage rates are at their all time historic lows right now. I can never see the logic of paying down a debt that is offering under 2.5% rates while the stock market has been booming for well over a decade.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

DirtySteve said:


> To add to the budgeting.line of thinking maybe spend some time reading and learning about new types of investing. It can improve anyones situation.
> 
> I cringe when i hear young people with goals about paying off their mortgage at early ages. Mortgage rates are at their all time historic lows right now. I can never see the logic of paying down a debt that is offering under 2.5% rates while the stock market has been booming for well over a decade.


 I cringe when I hear people carrying a mortgage or other debt into retirement. If you pay off your mortgage in your early thirties you can make extra retirement investments equal to or greater than a mortgage payment and have the peace of mind that comes from a unencumbered home.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> To add to the budgeting.line of thinking maybe spend some time reading and learning about new types of investing. It can improve anyones situation.
> 
> I cringe when i hear young people with goals about paying off their mortgage at early ages. Mortgage rates are at their all time historic lows right now. I can never see the logic of paying down a debt that is offering under 2.5% rates while the stock market has been booming for well over a decade.


I knew a guy that took a mortgage on his house to invest it in the stock market.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

stickman1978 said:


> I knew a guy that took a mortgage on his house to invest it in the stock market.


 That isn't investing, that's gambling. He bet the farm!


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

I cut and sell firewood during the winter. Depends on what zone you’re at in Michigan but where I’m at now I’m able to sell a few cords with a firewood permit in the national forest near me. Also able to take a few cords from some tree removal gigs with my winter job. Have also had a few friends need trees taken down on their properties. 

Buy a permit (even if it’s only dead and down trees in the LP) and find out what friends need some tree work done and sell what you cut!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> To add to the budgeting.line of thinking maybe spend some time reading and learning about new types of investing. It can improve anyones situation.
> 
> I cringe when i hear young people with goals about paying off their mortgage at early ages. Mortgage rates are at their all time historic lows right now. I can never see the logic of paying down a debt that is offering under 2.5% rates while the stock market has been booming for well over a decade.


I sure ain't young , but glad to have it paid off.
No longer paying interest.
And the former payments are monies now able to go elsewhere.

I'd rather have paid cash originally than have a mortgage.
Even if other investments may have offered better yields.
Bought and paid for feels more secure and tangible , than a given yield should happen.
I borrowed a house payment when in the hospital a while. I didn't like doing that either.
Things were crazy and while I had the resources to pay , they were not at hand.

Then there was the time I received an eviction notice as my home was sold for being delinquent on taxes.
Turned out my first mortgage company sold the mortgage and the escrow account evaporated. Then the second mortgage company did not pay any taxes.
It took a lot of time to sort out who I needed to deal with , and folks were not very worried about it.
Even got the run around of our computers are still not working.

An uneasy feeling coming home from work and wondering if anyone had been around. Or expecting to find my belongings at the curb.
Due to what I felt like was embezzlement.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

If you want to make some good “out of state” hunting money, plan on doing the dirty work that not to many want to do. I have found some pretty good paying gigs that turned into steady income. Just need to look around and do a lot of listening. When people complain about not being able to find anyone reliable...there is your opportunity. I’m not going to give you a list of the stuff I’ve come into because that would be direct competition to me, and now my boys, but there is pretty much a never ending list out there. I will say that your nights, weekends and holidays will be spent doing something for people other than yourself just so they can go and enjoy those days. Some of those jobs will open doors to hunting in Michigan if you play your cards right and do a great job while you’re at it.

Just from doing side hustles (never touching the money from my main employer), the last 10 years I’ve hunted Alaska, Kauai, Hawaii, Wyoming x2, Utah, South Dakota x3, South Carolina, Texas and Manitoba. Not to mention all the different states and Provinces I have gone fishing in.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm with Steely. Hunting/Fishing is a priority and was agreed upon with my wife long before things got serious. I pay myself first every two weeks...401(k), college fund, short term-savings and the hunt/fish account all get bi-weekly deposits, with the rest going into the household budget. As I've grown more successful professionally, my yearly bonuses get split 50/50 between the fun account and the family account as well. I've used some of my fun money to kick in for family trips in the past, but generally speaking, it's mine (My wife has her own "fun" account to make things equitable).

The better I do, the more and bigger trips I can take.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

stickman1978 said:


> I did youth and High School officiating. Soccer and Basketball. All the money I made from that went to my hunting fishing and habitat needs.


Yup, me too!! Due to the lack of officials (basketball), they now schedule dates as a JV/V double headers. A single 3 hour night pays @ $100 - $150, depending on the size of the school. 

It gives me an incentive to workout in the winter and helps my prep for those western "hills"


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

The Doob said:


> Yup, me too!! Due to the lack of officials (basketball), they now schedule dates as a JV/V double headers. A single 3 hour night pays @ $100 - $150, depending on the size of the school.
> 
> It gives me an incentive to workout in the winter and helps my prep for those western "hills"


Looked at it the same way. Instead of me paying to go to the gym they paid me to go to the gym.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

If you have the room I would consider doing work from home that has no schedule.
Refurbishing wood furniture is a good way.
I know a few guys that do this.They buy stuff cheap and when they have time they simply take a few steps to go to work.They then sell it whenever they finish it.They are also there for the family which is great.
One has to remember that in general for most you don't pay with money.We pay with the hours of our life.
Fire wood is an excellent choice and inexpensive to tool up.
Another friend mows grass for a bump.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Find or create something that makes you money while you sleep.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Find or create something that makes you money while you sleep.


The CEO of the company I work for always likes to remind me how lucky I am to have a salary that pays 24/7 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Trade stocks in a taxable account. The funds will start small, then will grow exponentially to fund out of state hunts, and much more. 

Drive for UPS during seasonal peak periods. Google "UPS PVD". PVD is personal vehicle driver.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Farm for now. Lucky to have a small 60 acre row crop farm I rent from some family. More then enough to handle my out of state fun.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Cut and split ash, have access to a couple farms where the downed trees have messed up their hunting or fallen into fields. Word of mouth has gotten to the point where the police call me when one falls across the road.










Beats going to the gym but I've had a few booboos that were not much fun. Been enough to pick up a trip to Denver, a model 12, a Miata (intern not included).


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Also "day trade" e t f's within my Roth ira. Can set up limit buys and sales so it automatically does the transaction based on my speculation. Only issue is it takes a few days for the money to become available to buy again after a sale.

I've got $10k in the account as capital. I've made $398 ytd trading. Had I left the 10k alone it would be worth about, well, $10k. 

Can't withdrawal the earnings but you can pull out your capital so you could keep a constant amount in the account and skim profits for a while.

Market wiggles enough that even in a stable or declining Dow you can still make money.










Bought 25 shares yesterday after the initial jump at a $195 limit (too bad it buys the moment it hit $195 and didn't wait until it bottomed at $194.50). Set it to sell at $200 which it did today, in fact it went to $200.81 before dropping some. So while I didn't hit the lowest and highest price, with about three minutes of button toggling at lunch I made $125...


----------

